# Grooming video or book?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Has anyone used a Maltese grooming video or book to teach themselves how to groom? I had a video for my Bichon, and it was very informative.

I'm hoping to learn how to groom Nikki myself.

Thanks


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Suzan, I did not use any videos or books to teach me how other than the little "puppy cut pictorial guide" that JMM has stickied here on SM. I just went slow, took my time, and convinced myself that it was okay if they looked rediculous at first. They turned out fine the 1st time, and each time I groom them I figure out easier ways to do things, etc. I have done a couple of bad jobs on Preston's head before, but his head is harder to groom.

You can do it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

HELP----"other than the little "puppy cut pictorial guide" that JMM has stickied here on SM."----can someone tell me how to find this guide?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Suzan,

I just got a clipper and a good pair of scissors and went at it. Our first haircut was a bit rough but I got better over time. I just tried to stick to the lines my groomer already had for her. 

There grooming videos on You Tube but nothing specifically for the Maltese puppy cuts. I just try to take what I can from every video, ask questions, and even watch the groomer who does my Havanese (he wines too much for me to do him)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> HELP----"other than the little "puppy cut pictorial guide" that JMM has stickied here on SM."----can someone tell me how to find this guide?


Here is the link for the puppy cut tutorial: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/53716-puppy-cut-pictorial-graphic-intense.html

It is located in the grooming section of the forum here for future reference.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

wooflife said:


> Suzan,
> 
> I just got a clipper and a good pair of scissors and went at it. Our first haircut was a bit rough but I got better over time. I just tried to stick to the lines my groomer already had for her.
> 
> There grooming videos on You Tube but nothing specifically for the Maltese puppy cuts. I just try to take what I can from every video, ask questions, and even watch the groomer who does my Havanese (he wines too much for me to do him)


I completely agree about sticking to the lines of the current haircut. When you're ready to take the plunge, have Nikki groomed by her usual groomer. Then, after 2 weeks, try it out yourself (only a tiiiiny bit of hair would be trimmed since it has only been a couple of weeks since her last groom) and you can really get the feel for the tools without scalping her. I did that with London, and it helped out a lot! I gave Preston his first haircut ever, he had never been to a groomer, and it was really easy because he was in a natural puppy cut being a puppy and all.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, I forgot that at least one or two people on here have grooming DVDs they bought from online that are specifically for Maltese, but they are REALLY expensive...I think around $30 each. In my opinion videos can only teach you so much, and most of the learning is in repetition and using the tools yourself to practice, not in watching someone else do it.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I have DVD's from groomer Jodi Murphy. I purchased both The Puppy Cut & The Maltese. I found them helpful, especially learning what blade sizes & scissors to use in what areas...and, just her tips & techniques in general. I agree with Lisa though that the real learning does not happen until you start practicing on your pup. My poor boys, it seems I learned more from my "mistakes" than anything else. Thank goodness hair grows!! :HistericalSmiley: I'd say your best bet is to invest your money in good scissors & clippers rather than the DVD. I find good thinning shears or blenders can help cover up a lot of mistakes!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

annie - are the jodi murphey cd's for coated maltese as well as puppy cuts? i got one of her cd's (not maltese specific) and was not too impressed with it. 

one thing i don't think anyone else has mentioned - you will definitely want a good clipper (i have andis and prefer it over my dad's oster turbo) and GUIDE COMBS, unless you want the dog shaved very short. and only use the clipper on clean, freshly blown hair. also, double duck scissors are not too expensive and good to have on hand. if you can, i recommend a 6" or 7", and blending shear, and if you can spring for it a curved shear (for corners, its really helpful).

remember, practice makes perfect AND luckily their hair grows fast!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

tamizami said:


> annie - are the jodi murphey cd's for coated maltese as well as puppy cuts? i got one of her cd's (not maltese specific) and was not too impressed with it.
> 
> one thing i don't think anyone else has mentioned - you will definitely want a good clipper (i have andis and prefer it over my dad's oster turbo) and GUIDE COMBS, unless you want the dog shaved very short. and only use the clipper on clean, freshly blown hair. also, double duck scissors are not too expensive and good to have on hand. if you can, i recommend a 6" or 7", and blending shear, and if you can spring for it a curved shear (for corners, its really helpful).
> 
> remember, practice makes perfect AND luckily their hair grows fast!




The Maltese video is demonstrating a puppy cut. Her model, Daisy, appears to be a very large Maltese and has very cottony or thick coat. So you still have to tweak things a little if your fluff has finer or softer hair. But all of your tips you gave Suzan on clippers, scissors, preparing the dog for grooming, how to handle the dog...these are the lessons I found to have the most value. Plus, the videos just helped me to build my courage to take on this job. I was very timid to attempt this on my own. 

Btw, on her web site, she has several DVD's you can purchase for the shipping only...I believe they were $4.95.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

oh, i will have to check those out, thanks annie!


----------

